# Fender handles?



## thewheelman (Jun 16, 2015)

I love my new JD X320! Mowing very late the other evening I discovered that it has a "low fuel" light. The salesman didn't know that it did and I find it nowhere in the documentation. 

One of the few things I have to complain about it is that there are no handles on the fenders to hang on to when mowing on a bank. I had gotten used to the built-in ones on my Husqvarna, but the edges of the fenders on the X320 are pretty sharp! 

Any suggestions?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Sharp fenders how about something like door striping w/cut in middle slide into fender w/glue?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

How about getting a higher end JD seat with arm rests that you can fold down when you are on a slope?
Or what about a nice canopy to plug into the holes on your fenders, and that'll give you something to grab for on the hill side.
Or just hang your butt over the side of the seat like I do!!:lmao:


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

OR, you could install handles on the fenders right where you want them??


----------

